# In the AutoMK Garage: 2009 Nissan GT-R



## 666666 (Jul 28, 2008)

Click above for high-res gallery of the 2009 Nissan GT-R

Nissan recently granted Autoblog four fleeting days with a red 2009 Nissan GT-R. While it seems every major automotive outlet has tested "Godzilla" on the track (including our First Drive), we chose instead to keep it on the streets to see if one of the world's most powerful and fastest accelerating cars could be domesticated by stop-and-go traffic, family errands, and carpool duty. Of course, we only stuck to that routine for a day or two... the rest of the time was spent on the famed canyon roads of Southern California. Follow the jump to read about our 100-hour experience in the Nissan GT-R and don't miss what very well may be the most beautiful gallery of high-res images we've ever published courtesy of our own Drew Phillips and all ready to become your next desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

nice fig for your avatar...

looks like you all had a blast with the R35


----------



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

*good*

Very beautiful car ah! Like to thank the.


----------



## cherry (Aug 8, 2008)

nice fig for your avatar...

looks like you all had a blast with the R35


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

cherry said:


> nice fig for your avatar...
> 
> looks like you all had a blast with the R35


way to copy my post numpty


----------



## aliac (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## qq108845793 (Sep 1, 2008)

:lame::idhitit::woowoo:


----------



## mygold2u (Jan 5, 2009)

*too*

too big img

:idhitit::woowoo:


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

What's that big thing????????


----------

